# In Russia, Bootie Beer Drinks You



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

dammit!

Now what the hell am I supposed to drink? Water? Vodka?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Geez, they're gonna own a bunch of the cheap river beers! 

Kazak(Alex), you got some Russian Mafia connections to get us good river folk the hookup?!


----------



## MonsterSlayer (Oct 15, 2012)

Once in Russia I traded a Bic lighter for a bottle of vodka. Who knows what they would trade for a cheep beer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

That does it, I'm gonna home brew the cheap stuff and sell it by the beer ball at cisco


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

More importantly, how many of those cheap brands shown on that beer bingo board can you check off? I think I can claim 12 or 13, my doubt is about the malt liquors but pretty i must have drank those in stupidity in my youth. Bang for the buck. A few of those others were found in my genome sequencing test.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

I seem to recall reading that at one point in the 1920's, Russian beer was so bad that Trotsky had the brewers shot. Could be British propaganda...


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Best title I've seen on mb yet...


----------

